# David Lynch on the iPhone.



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKiIroiCvZ0

He never ceases to amuse me.
And this is David Lynch, not Stephen Lynch.


----------



## tbohn (Oct 6, 2009)

I remember watching this. All of his movies are really good and really weird. Proof that you don't have to understand something to enjoy it if you ask me. Anyway, his fake commercial was really funny!


----------



## Teracat (Oct 6, 2009)

Yup, definitely want to give David Lynch a hug now.


----------

